# Tschechische Schriftzeichen



## Anne (2. April 2002)

hallo,

Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben,wie ich verhindern kann, daß die tschechischen Sonderzeichen nicht verloren gehen,sobald ich den Text in Dreamweaver einfüge?

Anne


----------



## axe van ecks (2. April 2002)

Wie genau sehe deine Tschechischen Schriftzeichen aus ich dachte die hätten die gleiche Schrift wie wir (von den buchstaben halt... + akzente)...

Ich hatte das Problem noch nie aber,

Tip 1: ne font nehmen die das unterstützt.
Tip 2: schaun obs irgendwie n sprachpacket für gibt
Tip 3: ob HTML "zeichen" für gibt wie "& auml ;" für "ä"

peace


----------



## Anne (3. April 2002)

Problem gelöst!
Habe eine tschechische Seite in Dreamweaver geöffnet, und aus dem Code konnte ich die,den Sonderzeichen zugeordneten tags kopieren.
Trotzdem Danke!


----------

